# Comparable Camera to the Sony RX100



## mw (Feb 18, 2013)

I am looking for a good pocket camera that is comparable to the Sony RX100. What's a good Canon model to look at? Or any other brand that you would recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## LostArk (Feb 18, 2013)

Like it's bigger brother the RX1, the RX100 stands alone and unrivaled. There's really no other compact that makes logical sense to buy; all others are either deficient or so large you might as well get a mirorless or bring your DSLR + pancake.


----------



## Kumakun (Feb 18, 2013)

I use Canon DSLR's, but for a compact I wound up going with the Sony RX100. I looked at the Canon S110, G1X, and G15 pretty carefully. Ultimately I thought the G series was bigger than what I wanted for this purpose (some pocketable), and I felt the edge in IQ over the S110 warranted the higher price (grudgingly). But as other's have said--if you want to match the RX100 in IQ with a Canon compact, you're kind of stuck with the G series (which isn't really all that compact). That being said--I think the S110 is pretty good as well (judging from the "sample photo books" at Yodobashi Camera where I was shopping).

I do have a complaint with Sony cameras though. I live in Japan, and if I want an English language menu I have to buy a "Sony overseas model" (at a higher price). Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, heck--even Casio--include Japanese and English on their menus (as well as many other languages). 

Anyway, I bit the bullet and bought the overseas model for the RX100. But I had been thinking about a NEX in the future as a mirror-less system. Less enthusiastic about it now.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm afraid, there's currently none from Canon. If you are willing to sacrifice a little bit of IQ just to get a Canon compact, S100 or S110 is the choice. You may also want to get the G15 which is a little bit bigger. But really, there's nothing from Canon that can go near RX100 in terms of IQ except G1X which isn't exactly pocketable. If you're willing to use a belt bag instead of your pocket then G1X can easily replace an RX100 and more. Oh and there's another one I remember. You can also get an EOS-M with a 22 mm pancake lens. This is the best recommendation I can give you if you want a "near" pocketable alternative to RX100.



> "Physically the EOS M shares similar vital statistics to its nearest rivals. The EOS M body measures 109x67x33mm and weighs 298g with battery but no lens. In comparison Sony's NEX-5N (which also shares an APS-C sensor) measures 111x59x38mm and weighs 269g with battery, making it shorter but a tad thicker. Panasonic's GX1 measures 116x68x39mm and weighs 318g including battery, making it a little wider and thicker. The Olympus E-PL5 measures 111x64x39mm and weighs 325g including battery, and is the only one of the group to include built-in stabilization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, like posted before, you could always go mirrorless. Panasonic GF5X weighs in at 225grams, and the lenses are lightweight too:

14mm f/2.5 at 55 grams
20mm f/1.7 at 99 grams
14-42mm 3.5-5.6 Power Zoom at 95 grams.

And you can use them on any MFT camera...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

If 'pocketable' is included in your definition of comparable, the RX100 is it (personally, I don't find anything bigger to be really pocketable - I don't wear cargo pants and I don't always have a big coat on). I have the Canon S100, it's a great little camera that at the time of its release had the largest sensor in that size class. That crown now goes to the RX100 (by a wide margin), and if I needed to replace my S100, it would be with the Sony RX100. If you're looking for a less expensive option, the S100 is a great choice - I don't see anything in the S100 that makes it a significant improvement (and it's an ergonomic step back, IMO), and there are good deals to be had on the S100.


----------



## filo64 (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a comprehensive test of the RX100 and its peers on dpreview: 
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/2367736880/roundup-enthusiast-zoom-compact-cameras

I take it there are alternatives, although not necessarily much cheaper ones if you desire comparable quality. The Olympus Stylus XZ-2 seems to be particularly interesting because of its faster lens, which offsets its inferior sensor to some degree, but read for yourself...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 18, 2013)

mw said:


> I am looking for a good pocket camera that is comparable to the Sony RX100. What's a good Canon model to look at? Or any other brand that you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks.



What wrong with RX100? Why just canon?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> What wrong with RX100? Why just canon?



Well, for the price of one RX100, I could buy two S100 cameras and have enough left over for a 40mm f/2.8 for my Canon dSLR. Just sayin'...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > What wrong with RX100? Why just canon?
> ...



I still settle for rx100 for this reason: 13.2x8.8mm Vs 7.6x5.7mm in sensor size - don't need another pancake ;D


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been very happy with the Leica D-Lux 2. While it's now dated, the current "6" model features a
Leica f1.4 lens. The zoom range is adequate, the images excellent, and it fits in my pocket. The
Panasonic equivalent is about half the price.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

The G15 has a faster lens, more reach, and Has a hotshoe. Which means Strobe HSS @ 1/2000th which can be very useful for strobists.


----------



## mw (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll be heading out to a local Best Buy and pick up the RX100 tomorrow. Will report back to see if it's worth the steep price, comparing to the S100.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2013)

The RX100 price is way to steep. I ended up paying a net of $169 for my G1X after I received a $400 rebate and sold the free 9500 MK II printer and Adobe software that came with it.
Its definitely not a pocketable camera, but also has a bigger sensor. I did try a RX100 at our local camera store.
Every camera is a compromise, so get the one that fits your pocket (book)


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

The Sony _sounds_ like the killer compact. Over Christmas I dipped my toes back in the compact segment with a G15. I had not had a compact since the very ordinary G3 from earlier this century. Really, once you're used to what a proper camera can do, in terms of sheer image IQ, AF, dynamic range and so on, something like the G15 can be a huge disappointment. I only saw what I wanted to see in the reviews. The G15 is now for sale.

A genuine killer compact is one of photography's Holy Grail items, always just out of reach. Maybe later this year...

-PW


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently played with few compacts (but NOT RX100), so here are my experiences: 
- Canon G15 decent picture, great build, a bit chunky, slow to autofocus, slow frame to frame (returned it)
- Panasonic LX7, decent picture, great lens, decent enough autodocus, awful sensor in low light, at least one stop of noise worse than G15, so not a great indoor camera (sold)
- Fuji X10 - decent picture, decent build, decent autofocus, menus a bit complicated, touch chunky. I returned it, not sure why anymore. I think I decided that small sensor just doesn't do it for me, and I ended up with Sony NEX F3 and couple sigma prime lenses as my travel system. Not sure that was right decision. Out of all small sensor camera's the only one I didn't hate was Fuji...


----------



## babiesphotos.ca (Feb 19, 2013)

babiesphotos.ca said:


> I recently played with few compacts (but NOT RX100), so here are my experiences:
> - Canon G15 decent picture, great build, a bit chunky, slow to autofocus, slow frame to frame (returned it)
> - Panasonic LX7, decent picture, great lens, decent enough autodocus, awful sensor in low light, at least one stop of noise worse than G15, so not a great indoor camera (sold)
> - Fuji X10 - decent picture, decent build, decent autofocus, menus a bit complicated, touch chunky. I returned it, not sure why anymore. I think I decided that small sensor just doesn't do it for me, and I ended up with Sony NEX F3 and couple sigma prime lenses as my travel system. Not sure that was right decision. Out of all small sensor camera's the only one I didn't hate was Fuji...



Oh, and Nikon J1: fast AF, cute, easy to use. Doesn't have external controls, but somehow with this one you don't bather to use them. Bad indoor camera with kit lens, but quite alright with 10mm 2.8. Noise performance a bit better than most other compacts, equal to or slightly better than Fuji X10, but quite a bit worse than Sony NEX F3


----------



## javidog (Feb 19, 2013)

I made a mistake selling my G9 (best G I ever owned) and buying the G1X. I now have the FujiX10 and am quite happy with it in my pocket or on the streets. Have you ever considered the Ricoh GR IV? It is a fantastic pocket camera.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 19, 2013)

.
If you haven't done the Sony yet, you may want to look at the new Olympus Stylus XZ-10. Looks like a Powershot S100 knockoff.


----------



## mw (Feb 20, 2013)

I picked up the RX100 yesterday and finally had a chance to play with it. Here are my impressions:

IQ is great. Handles low light quite well. My gripe, not necessary Sony's fault, is my difficulty of holding the camera. It's a bit heavy for its size, since it is very well constructed. I have to remind myself from time to time to hold on to the camera tighter and not to drop it. It is a bit slippery since there is only metal facing in the front. Since I have difficulty holding on to the camera, it was even more difficult trying to push the little buttons in the back in trying to change the settings and take the pictures manually. So it was best for me to just keep the settings on full auto.

It's a good little camera. But I think I'll either return it or give it to my daughter.


----------



## Eli (Feb 20, 2013)

mw said:


> I picked up the RX100 yesterday and finally had a chance to play with it. Here are my impressions:
> 
> IQ is great. Handles low light quite well. My gripe, not necessary Sony's fault, is my difficulty of holding the camera. It's a bit heavy for its size, since it is very well constructed. I have to remind myself from time to time to hold on to the camera tighter and not to drop it. It is a bit slippery since there is only metal facing in the front. Since I have difficulty holding on to the camera, it was even more difficult trying to push the little buttons in the back in trying to change the settings and take the pictures manually. So it was best for me to just keep the settings on full auto.
> 
> It's a good little camera. But I think I'll either return it or give it to my daughter.



You can buy a little grippy thing that makes it less slippery and more comfortable to hold, if you wanted to try that.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought about buying the Sony RX100, but ended up buying the Canon s100 when it was on sale for $229 on Amazon. I plan to take it on a trip in which I'll already be taking 2 DSLR bodies and an assortment of lenses. If it were to be my only camera, I'd pay the $648. But as a point and shoot, and for my uses, I decided to put the $400+ difference toward other uses. That said, if the price spread had been say $100, there is no question that I would have bought the Sony.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 21, 2013)

Eli said:


> mw said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the RX100 yesterday and finally had a chance to play with it. Here are my impressions:
> ...



Yep. Google "Franiec rx100 grip".


----------



## Jim K (Feb 21, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> I thought about buying the Sony RX100, but ended up buying the Canon s100 when it was on sale for $229 on Amazon. I plan to take it on a trip in which I'll already be taking 2 DSLR bodies and an assortment of lenses. If it were to be my only camera, I'd pay the $648. But as a point and shoot, and for my uses, I decided to put the $400+ difference toward other uses. That said, if the price spread had been say $100, there is no question that I would have bought the Sony.


+1

Bought the S100 on Black Friday for $229 from Amazon too. Got it in silver, figured it looked "less pro" than black and wouldn't cook as much in the Florida sun. Happy with my choice.


----------



## mw (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll give Franiec's Grip a try.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 26, 2013)

Coming from the Samsungs EX1 (or 500 something in other countries):
Sure, the RX100 is expensive.
But the IQ is much better, lowlight much better, faster (fr/s and AF), fast and easy accessable HD- video (never cared about this before, now I use it more often).

Paid the price once, since then I had 4522 times fun ).


----------



## albron00 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is really great little camera and pretty robust. 
My lovely wife dropped three days old rx100 in Paris on sidewalk and it's working well, despite big left side deformation. It is relatively heavy for compact sized camera.
Pictures I'm posting are taken by my wife and more likely in auto settings. 
Enjoy.


----------



## mw (Mar 19, 2013)

No flash needed


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got this case for me RX100:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008QWEE24/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363710697&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

When I use the camera I just remove the top of the case and the bottom is attached to a neck strap, so no fear of dropping it.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 20, 2013)

I use the Sony- case. And the short strap is wound around my hand. 
Although the camera never slipped of my hand its a safe feeling 
and the camera haa much more protection.
And closed it avoids the cam getting dusty.


----------

